# Fish and Chips - Fish batter too oily



## umbreon (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello, just a quick introduction, I run a family-owned restaurant, and one of the foods we serve is Fish and Chips. Recently, I noticed that the batter on the fish has become extremely greasy. Like if you touch it, your hands gets very greasy. And its not only me, but some of our customers noticed it too.

For our batter mix, we use a Krusteaz Fish and Chips mix, and mix it with Carbonated Water. Can't really say the proportions, but I can assure you that the batter is thin.

We dredge the fish in seasoned flour before dropping it in the batter. We use vegetable oil, and the temperature is around 340-350 degrees. So I am not sure why the fish and chips is coming out too greasy. Should we use beer instead of Carbonated Water? Or should we use just plain old water. And do we chill the batter in the fridge? What do you guys think? Thank you.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

How clean is your oil?


----------



## umbreon (Feb 1, 2017)

As of now, the oil is a bit darker than normal, and we plan on changing it out tomorrow. We change our oil every week.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The Krusteaz may be a bad batch with lower than normal protein flour.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Dirty oil breaks down, makes things greasy. Keep a better watch on your oil. 
Oil changes should be made on use not time. If you served more fish than normal in a week you may need to change oil a couple of days early. Filtering daily will also help with longevity along with skimming all the bits of loose batter after each order.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

I would suggest bumping your oil temp up 20 degrees.  Personally, I'd shoot for maintaining 360 on the thermostat.  

Be sure you're not over frying.  If the bubbles coming from the cooking food begin to slow down, then you're already past the time to take it out of the oil (if water vapor isn't coming out, oil is soaking in).  

As for chilling the batter...I would think you'd have to for health department reasons.  Unless you are making a new batch every 4 hours.

Best of luck to you.


----------

